# Hollywood Choirs by East West and Quantum Leap Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 13, 2018)

Hollywood Choirs by East West and Quantum Leap Review
written by Cory Pelizzari
Source: 
http://www.strongmocha.com/2018/01/13/hollywood-choirs-by-east-west-and-quantum-leap-review/

Hollywood Choirs is designed for cinematic and orchestral use via East West’s PLAY engine, featuring multiple mic positions, a variety of vowel and consonant sustain for both male and female sections, and a robust word-builder designed to create custom lyrical performances.

Read the full review on StrongMocha.com


----------



## arznable (Apr 9, 2018)

The review didn't look very bright. Not sure if I should upgrade if I have EW Symphonic Choirs. It is now on sale for $399 (platinum), quite tempting...


----------



## sprout (Apr 30, 2018)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Hollywood Choirs by East West and Quantum Leap Review
> written by Cory Pelizzari
> Source:
> http://www.strongmocha.com/2018/01/13/hollywood-choirs-by-east-west-and-quantum-leap-review/
> ...



The review concurs with the other's I've read. Basically, dynamics and WordBuilder are the only things that stand out. Interface features are stuck in the past ( ten years ago).

The 2/5 review seems a bit harsh, but East West deserve a -1 for putting in so little effort for a large company, then gouging the customer for it.

They fixed many problems with the original Symphonic Choirs Wordbuilder. It's rather impressive, most reviews agree.

The WordBuilder is a unique piece of software in the industry. It would be sad to see it disappear for lack of interest, so I bought HC on sale.

I hope they'll eventually come out with a update regarding the other deficiencies rather than try to milk us again with a new choir.

With small nimble competitors leapfrogging EW twice over, and an aging Play software design with bugs they resolved too slowly over the years, EW always seems to behave like a small struggling developer. Maybe they are, financially, or they're poorly managed, or, like many companies, the manager's hands are tied by greedy controlling owners who care nothing for the industry. Or maybe, they initially hired the wrong software developers who had no idea what they were doing. Now they're stuck with poor designs, expensive to modify.

To be fair, as a programmer with C work experience who learned C++ in college, it's taking me months to review the changes in C++ over the years that made it easier to design/manage/modify code with less bugs but good run-time efficiency. I haven't even downloaded the audio plugin development framework yet! ( JUCE in this case ) This year, the JUCE team updated their code base to C++14 standards but C++17 (2017) is already being adopted by developers. So... it's not easy!

Does anyone know the management/ownership situation at EW?
Do you think software piracy is the real issue? ( maybe I should start a new thread about this)


----------

